# Cornish game hens brine and deep fry or not?



## ginger_snap (Nov 21, 2006)

Okay, I've decided to fry my cornish game hens.  I am confident my deep fryer is big and safe enough.  My biggest fear though is brining the darned things.  If they are brined first and left to air dry in the fridge first to ensure skin dryness, is it safe?  Or should I eliminate this process all together?  I have gathered info that is 50-50 for and against brining.  So I have decided to base my decision on the safety of it all.


----------



## GB (Nov 21, 2006)

I would absolutely brine them. The only danger (other than the standard deep frying dangers) would be if you did not completely dry the birds before putting them in the oil. Dry them totally and you will be fine. You will also be very happy with the results.


----------

